# Hello World



## Moosie (Jun 9, 2008)

My name is Katelyn, but most people call me moose. I'm still very much an amateur stage hand, but I'm really interested in lighting, sound, and various other aspects of technical theatre. I'm eager to learn all I can from the members of this forum! It seems like I really have a lot to learn


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello hello and welcome to the Booth. As we say, ask what you want and answer what you can. Also, be sure to make good friends with the search feature, the only stupid question is the one we've answered five times in the last week. 

I like to say we are a fun loving community that talks a lot of serious tech between all of our off topic tangents.

The 'usual crew' should be along shortly to offer their welcomes.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome Moosie. I'm one of the "usual crew" however I have nothing to say since my "gaffbrother" has stolen the "usual crew's" usual lines and posted them at once (I'm the guy who says "make friends with the search function")... oh wait, he didn't say if you have a website about your theater or productions post it. I'll steal that one. SWEET! 

Jump in and join the fun. We have a great community of internet friends here. Watch out for the Aussies... some of them are Marsupials.


----------



## Van (Jun 10, 2008)

One of the first stage hands I every met was named Moose. 'course that was in 1972...... 
Welcome aboard! Ask what you want, answer what you can. Have fun and stay away from Charcoaldabs.


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 10, 2008)

Get charc so slack guys, it must be hard only welcoming the pretty girls to controlbooth


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome on board, Moose. You have got to share how you got that nickname. 

Ask, answer, and enjoy your time here.


----------

